
At the End of a Dirt Road - hecubus
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v41/n20/thomas-powers/at-the-end-of-a-dirt-road
======
neonate
[https://web.archive.org/web/20191021184829/https://www.lrb.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20191021184829/https://www.lrb.co.uk/v41/n20/thomas-
powers/at-the-end-of-a-dirt-road)

------
oska
> ‘A writer’s face,’ he said, ‘should never be known.’

I think it's a good principle.

Nor should they ever attend a book festival. Or go on a book tour.

------
draw_down
I think it's understandable why someone would want to turn away from the
public eye, though that eye is quite a different thing now than it was back
then. For some, the inquiries of others, their well-wishing, demands to know
how you're doing or to spend time, to attend this or that event, etc, are
experienced as impositions.

Coincidentally, the other day I was reading about the life of Lou Reed,
another cultural who left a legacy much smaller than could have been the case
given his stature. I think we should accept that some people just live life on
their own terms, and when it comes to their legacy, are fine with letting the
chips fall where they may. After all, one can't enjoy one's legacy anyway.

~~~
galaxyLogic
What do you mean? Lou Reed left a large collection of great records?

